# ? Shoot-through membrane concealment



## LRM

Primos ground blind have (one set of shoot through mesh windows)

Has anyone use/actually shoot through the mesh? Did it affect the flight of the arrow, drag the arrow down?

I use a Ben Pearson Cougar (recurve) it's already touchy make me a little nervous about shooting through the window.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SaltwaterAg

I know lots of folks do it but I just can't make myself leave that shoot through mesh up. Way too many variables that can make an arrow fly untrue and every one I can eliminate makes me feel more confident. I've only been flinging arrows for a couple years so I'm still a rookie, but I don't see the point unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Bucksnort

I would never do it. Great article in the latest American Hunter mag(NRA) on this very thing. It affected arrow flight accuracy on every shot.


----------



## Chunky

Hummmm,

When I saw my first shoot through windows, I could not believe it would not effect arrow flight. The guys said, go ahead and try it, so I did. I could not tell the difference at all.

I went and bought my own blind and made lots of mesh windows. I have killed probably more than a hundred animals shooting through the mesh, maybe twice that many.

I shoot recurves and longbows with cut on contact heads. Arrows and heads are heavy and this may help. 

I saw a guy get bad flight and miss a pronghorn, but he tried to shoot through at a steep angle and cut a whole bunch of material...as opposed to going striaght through. I don't think I would shoot mechanicals through mesh, fearing they may deploy.

The mesh is easy to buy and replace, I would say, set up your blind and practice shooting and see how you do. I have always felt that looking out the window, messes up your instinctive shooting far more that mesh.

If you still feel uncomfortable, try what Buff does. He cuts a small hole about baseball size and leave the rest of the mesh up as camo. He can see out, but when it comes time to shoot, he shoots out the cut hole.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

I have used shoot through mesh for the last 3 years. I love it! One thing to consider though, make sure the mesh is tight.. this is very important.. most arrow flight problems come because of the mesh being loose and the other is shooting at steep angles... Another thing to consider is the material the mesh is made of... some shoot through mesh is thick and would be hard to shoot through unless you are shooting a straight through shot... I have used a pop up and used diaper pins to keep it tight... What the screen does is that it allows you to move inside your blind and not be detected... I have had Deer with in ten yards from my blind and have moved around right at the window and never be detected... you just have to watch the noise when doing so.... ha ha...


----------



## williamcr

I have used shoot through mesh for 5 years now and I have no idea how many animals. I have had no problems out to 20 yards. I have not tried it out more then that.


----------



## weedline08

I shot a turkey last year from 25 yards and shot through the mesh screen! It worked fine! Bird didn't go 10 yards!


----------



## flyingfish

seems like a stupid question but I shoot mechanicals. I've assumed it would open the heads when they went through the window. Anyone know if that's true or not?

gary


----------



## TXPalerider

I shot through it once with less than ideal results. Been meaning to practice with some. Just haven't dome it.

Chunky, do you shoot through it loose or tight?


----------



## Chunky

Pale,

It does not have to be super tight....but it can not be loose. What I do is get either cloths pins or alligator clips. I use some small elastic strips that I get from the fabric dept at Walmart. So, around my windows I have either 6 or 8 of these......a safety pin about 5 or 6 inches from the window, then a 3 or 4 inches of elastic, and attached to the pin or clip. The elastic holds it tight enough there are no wrinkles, but it is loose enough you can pinch the material with your fingers.

I hope that is clear, probably would have been easier to go take a pic and just upload it.


----------



## TXPalerider

Chunky said:


> Pale,
> 
> It does not have to be super tight....but it can not be loose. What I do is get either cloths pins or alligator clips. I use some small elastic strips that I get from the fabric dept at Walmart. So, around my windows I have either 6 or 8 of these......a safety pin about 5 or 6 inches from the window, then a 3 or 4 inches of elastic, and attached to the pin or clip. The elastic holds it tight enough there are no wrinkles, but it is loose enough you can pinch the material with your fingers.
> 
> I hope that is clear, probably would have been easier to go take a pic and just upload it.


I get the jest of your description. If you can get some pics, that would be great. I'm not sure I'm quite clear on how you have it all connected.


----------



## Chunky

Here are some pics I took this weekend while hunting for red deer. One of my widows has 16 shot holes and the other had 9...maybe time to break out some more screens. 

I was not able to add any new holes this time.....stag had my number.


----------



## redfishslammer29

i have shot my rage in my ground blind and i have found that if its tight yes the blades will deploy but has not affected my shot or arrow flight but i am going to cut holes to shot threw just to save the mesh any other ideals or comments?


----------



## A Draper

I think one of the good things about most ground blinds is the ability to shoot straight through the mesh. I haven't had negative impacts. Did have one pig so close that I could see through the mesh but the arrow went through the blind material. At 10' with a fixed bh it didn't seem to matter.


----------



## Catchin

Still laughing...was wondering if anybody else has done that besided me.


----------



## Chunky

I have not shot through the tent itself...but my oldest daughter has (missed turkey). I had a bobcat about 10 inches from the blind once and wanted to try it on purpose...but my ethics took over at the last minute, still think I could have done it.

One thing about hunting with the screens up. If you are facing the sun, either going down or coming up, it can be extremely difficult to see out of them at times. Always best to hunt in the shade or with the sun behind you.

Both daughters killed from a double bull through the mesh last weekend.


----------



## Catchin

I have a primos and the velcro windows are nice, but I was wondering if you could buy more material with the velcro already attached like they come? I see you use the pin with a clip. I might have to do that if I can't find the mesh with velcro. Anyway, the primos with velcro keeps it nice and tight.


----------



## TXPalerider

Chunky,

Where do you buy extra netting? I may just have to rig something up here at home and shoot through it a bunch.


----------



## Chunky

I have found the mesh at both walmart (when the hunting stuff is in) and academy. It is really pretty cheap as I remember. I have given some away, but still think I have quite a bit lying around.

I have several blinds with the velcro screens, they are okay and it works. It is noisy to adjust..say for a camera. Also when it starts getting dark, I like to slip the screens off and get another 10 to 15 minutes of good light, hard to do with velcro. I bet you can order replacements from Primos directly.

Pale, if you have a hard time finding it, I believe I could hook you up with enough for 2 or 3 practice windows...no problem....just let me know, bro.


----------



## bountyhunter

A lot of good information here guys. I've always been a treestand guy, but I'm really thinking about going to a blind. Old age and it's aches and pains make it hard for me to stay in a treestand as long as I did when I was young. I need something where I can stand up and move some during a hunt and not worry about getting spotted by an anmial I can't see. I've taken some notes and will see how all the advice works over the next year.

Thanks


----------



## jasonaustin

flyingfish said:


> seems like a stupid question but I shoot mechanicals. I've assumed it would open the heads when they went through the window. Anyone know if that's true or not?
> 
> gary


I shot my ten point about 3 weeks ago through the mesh and I use the Rage 2 blade broad head. It did not affect the shot at all. I did not really want to test out the mesh shooting at a nice buck but I did and I have the head at the taxidemist as we speak.


----------



## TXPalerider

jasonaustin said:


> I shot my ten point about 3 weeks ago through the mesh and I use the Rage 2 blade broad head. It did not affect the shot at all. I did not really want to test out the mesh shooting at a nice buck but I did and I have the head at the taxidemist as we speak.


I'm glad that worked out for you. But, as a common practice, I would not advise shooting any type of mechanical head through mesh.


----------



## Jason Slocum

*Mesh*

You can use the Duck hunting mesh made by mossy oak available at academy as replacement netting. We cut about a 2X2 hole in a sheet of plywood and use that as a blind front. We will staple the academy mesh around the hole, and swap it out after about 4-5 shots, or when it starts to get loose. Jason Slocum


----------



## TXPalerider

I rigged up a pop-up here at home like Chunky described and practiced shooting through it. It didn't seem to effect arrow flight at all. So I rigged up some of my windows at the ranch. Unfortunately, when shooting at a doe this weekend I ended up having to shoot through one of the manufacturer's windows and it didn't work out so well at 15 yards. Clean miss! I knew when I saw the arrow in flight it was WAY off course. There was a slight angle to the shot, but, definitely not what I would call extreme. Needless to say, I'm done with mesh.

However, I do like having the mesh up. And using Chunky's method I can leave it up until I want to shoot and then just silently release one of the alligator clips and fold the mesh back to shoot through an open window. Did it that way Sunday morning and it worked perfectly.

Here is the result:


----------



## Bucksnort

Congrats on the great shot. Do you have a pic of the rest of the deer?


----------



## Chunky

congrats on the fine shot.


----------



## marshhunter

TXPalerider said:


> Here is the result:


those slick tricks really do a number on what ever they touch...were you shooting the razor tricks?


----------

